# I,m having a rant ! Underhand forum member !!



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Need to let off steam , Ive bought & sold many many items,s through various motoring forum,s & happy to say i have yet to have a bad experience plus along the way have met some good friends, 
I was hoping the TT forum was going to be a similar experience but just now i,m felling pretty pi$$3d off :x

Now a quick summary of situation & you guys make your mind up /

Member has item advertised in Marketplace / i make offer which is turned down 
A week or so later member offers item to me at a price & i agree , at which point we can,t agree on pick up so factor courier into increased price which again we agree , silence for 2 days before finally telling me tonight they have accepted a better offer .

what goes around comes around & hopefully this will be a one-off !!

Rant over


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Money is money! if they had a better offer there gonna take it! maybe someone local that can pick up?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's not really underhand, just impolite. Maybe they woke up to a severed head of a horse?


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry but completely disagree if a person has agreed on a price then it should be stuck to......what happened to being Upright and honourable ..... Being a good LAD instead of a [email protected]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear matey. Most on hear are very good and I've found members on this forum will go the extra mile to help especially in the wanted section.

Paul


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> It's not really underhand, just impolite. Maybe they woke up to a severed head of a horse?


 so let,s say you wander into a car showroom & do a deal on a car , all agreed , 
2 days later you waltz up to take the car & are greeted by the salesman " err sorry lad , i took a better offer " 
would he just be impolite ?


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Scummy behaviour in my book


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

chamberlaintt said:


> Sorry but completely disagree if a person has agreed on a price then it should be stuck to......what happened to being Upright and honourable ..... Being a good LAD instead of a [email protected]


Once a deal has been agreed it should be final and no other offers should be entertained. I think it just sucks how certain people operate as their word has no value.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

chamberlaintt said:


> Sorry but completely disagree if a person has agreed on a price then it should be stuck to......what happened to being Upright and honourable ..... Being a good LAD instead of a [email protected]


Agreed.


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

chamberlaintt said:


> Sorry but completely disagree if a person has agreed on a price then it should be stuck to......what happened to being Upright and honourable ..... Being a good LAD instead of a [email protected]


 Bang on !! if i agreed to buy or sell once ive agreed whether its phone,text,email or in person then i would never go back on that , it just comes down to common decency,moral,s & ultimately to treat others as you yourself would want to be treat . 
I couldn,t give a toss about the item , i already have some , it,s the principal


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry to hear, but some just have no morals ..... Name & shame perhaps ?
Rare occurence I believe, bought many things from Forum with no probs & saved a fortune.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A deal's a deal - my word is my bond - a verbal agreement should be as binding as a handshake. All rules I like to live by and would want people to honour if we entered into an agreement.

Name and shame - then other people might have second thoughts about dealing with this person in future to save themselves some hassle.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

turbo87 said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but completely disagree if a person has agreed on a price then it should be stuck to......what happened to being Upright and honourable ..... Being a good LAD instead of a [email protected]
> ...


Well said, my thoughts exactly


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A deal's a deal - my word is my bond - a verbal agreement should be as binding as a handshake. All rules I like to live by and would want people to honour if we entered into an agreement.
> 
> Name and shame - then other people might have second thoughts about dealing with this person in future to save themselves some hassle.


Again, I totally agree


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

see all forms of rudeness.....i hope the sale bites them in the arse

J
xx


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Just to make the point I'm not the party that this rant is about however I do know the member.

It's more a case that the price was agreed, then the delivery was an issue as you wanted the member to drive halfway at no extra cost. Obv terms couldn't be agreed and a courier services off eBay was advised. The price was £XX ontop and then this was again negotiated, now I'm all for negotiation but the price for delivery was the price. The option for you to arrange your own courier was advised. The disagreement was over £10 which in the scale if things, is 33p a day over a month... You can't buy a Marsbar for that.

This is not an argument I am just stating facts as I was there when the messages were been sent.

Luke


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> see all forms of rudeness.....i hope the sale bites them in the arse
> 
> J
> xx


Lol


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

To the OP, you got the money at the end of the day.

I'm sure you'll find another deal. No point stressing.


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

butlerlm said:


> Just to make the point I'm not the party that this rant is about however I do know the member.
> 
> It's more a case that the price was agreed, then the delivery was an issue as you wanted the member to drive halfway at no extra cost. Obv terms couldn't be agreed and a courier services off eBay was advised. The price was £XX ontop and then this was again negotiated, now I'm all for negotiation but the price for delivery was the price. The option for you to arrange your own courier was advised. The disagreement was over £10 which in the scale if things, is 33p a day over a month... You can't buy a Marsbar for that.
> 
> ...


 Not the facts though / Seller PM,d me offering to sell at £150 which i replied yes if we can agree a meet half way .
Seller explained he has a convertible so not possible then courier was suggested by seller at £30 , i left him with £175 all in on Friday night , then on Saturday morning after sleeping on it agreed to £180 all in which later that day was accepted / Deal done in my eyes , The in between is called negotiation,s , it happen,s , 
I have all the emails & all the texts ,

Rather the seller put his hand up & say he,s been a snake & let,s forget it ,


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

There is alway two sides to every story - it is not our place to judge - I have only been here for a short time and have had some good deals and I must say some sellers who have sent messages then with drawn them before I had seen them then claimed the item was sold, hay what can you do.
There are more good people than bad or I like to think so.


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> To the OP, you got the money at the end of the day.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find another deal. No point stressing.


 Its no issue mate , Wheels come & go , the post is about the principal of trust & decency which when i agree to something i stick by 
As it happen,s I had already agreed & paid for a set off forum member "Friktat" , same money but with a decent set of tyres so it,s no hardship , 
As i said "what goes around comes around eventually "


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea it's utter bullshit m8, I've had it happen to me, not on this forum though. It's annoying and inconvenient. Once a deal Is done, it's done, end of!


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

sleeping fox said:


> butlerlm said:
> 
> 
> > This is not an argument I am just stating facts as I was there when the messages were been sent.
> ...


Possibly after offering £170, who are you trying to prove wrong?!

I am aware how negotiations work, I've also got a copy of the messages that means nothing.

Snake.... :lol: :lol:

Personally i see it as if a deal is agreed to me it's agreed and it goes ahead, but if you want the product and don't want to drive the 3hour/ 180mile round trip then you just pay for the courier simple.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

butlerlm said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > butlerlm said:
> ...


But it sounds like the deal WAS agreed, at £180 and the seller still decided to sell elsewhere after this?

If that is the case then i too would be very annoyed with the seller...


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

butlerlm said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > butlerlm said:
> ...


Not trying to prove anyone wrong , I don,t need to 
Just read the post slowly if you are struggling to understand the principal behind it . 
Yes there were negotiation,s RE the price & the courier , that happen,s when buying & selling 
On saturday my £180 all in offer was agreed to & that should be a deal struck that doesn,t change , to then go silent & ignore texts & emails for 2 days until tonight is being a snake then after i text again to send me this & i quote "iv been offered the asking price so i,m going to take that " 
It,s over now , forget it , i,l continue to do things my way & it won,t involve agreeing to buy or sell anything then taking a better offer afterwards


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wondering what set of wheels would be selling for so cheap got me looking in the 'For Sale' section - and the only ones I can see in the Newcastle-under-Lyme/Stoke-on-Trent area that might fit the bill is a set of Ronal 3.2 18" wheels.

I could be wrong though. But as the seller will no doubt remain 'unconfirmed', I shall think again about buying from all sellers in that area... (Its a shame they're all going to be tarred with an untrustworthy tag!)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Given some of the replies on here I would be somewhat concerned about striking any deals with them. A deal is a deal is a deal and should be honoured end of. I am sure those who think otherwise would be just as P****d off if it happened to them. Morals 2 a penny for some people it seems. :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Completely agree Les.

If I agreed a price to buy something from a forum member then stopped looking for said item elsewhere then they dropped out for a "better offer" I would be furious.

It's not just the dishonestly or the taking the better offer it's the fact that I could have missed out on another deal elsewhere, sold a part which was to be replaced or maybe even taken a loan out to buy the item.

I would NEVER change my mind and sell to someone else but I suppose the old phrase "my word is my bond" is long gone now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Callum-TT said:


> Completely agree Les.
> 
> If I agreed a price to buy something from a forum member then stopped looking for said item elsewhere then they dropped out for a "better offer" I would be furious.
> 
> ...


+1 mate and shame on the money chasers and dishonest on here.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Completely agree Les.
> 
> If I agreed a price to buy something from a forum member then stopped looking for said item elsewhere then they dropped out for a "better offer" I would be furious.
> 
> ...


Callum i'm gunna need them brake servo hoses back by the way, i've found a buyer who's willing to pay slightly more :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Completely agree Les.
> ...


I wouldnt buy anything off you anyway nick your well dodge your alter ego is a piece of paper ha ha

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I wouldnt buy anything off you anyway nick your well dodge your alter ego is a piece of paper ha ha
> 
> J
> xx


Slander!!! Don't ruin my awesome reputation!!! And i know not of any alter egos... :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll post the link to prove it 

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

You wouldn't dare!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh i so would!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

... taken out of context that photograph can only lead to bad things.

Really REALLY bad things...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no....funny piss take things ha ha

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Its pretty much achieved that already!! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea I noticed something earlier lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

What might that be?! (Have looked for a reply in great expectation, only to be disappointed  )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

noticed that said taker of the piss hasnt been on though 

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Absence makes the heart go fonder, non? :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

NickG said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Completely agree Les.
> ...


lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

NickG said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Completely agree Les.
> ...


Heehee , that made me chuckle


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Wondering what set of wheels would be selling for so cheap got me looking in the 'For Sale' section - and the only ones I can see in the Newcastle-under-Lyme/Stoke-on-Trent area that might fit the bill is a set of Ronal 3.2 18" wheels.
> 
> I could be wrong though. But as the seller will no doubt remain 'unconfirmed', I shall think again about buying from all sellers in that area... (Its a shame they're all going to be tarred with an untrustworthy tag!)


 All the clues were there but good detective work , 
no hands up or apology offered so i have no problem sparing someone else from a similar experience

wizzer14 is the guy if you want to buy or sell but only if he doesn,t get a better offer


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Advert now deleted!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Advert now deleted!


The silence is deafening don't you think.

I'm not being funny if it was me that done this and I thought for one second that I was in the right I would be in here stating my case instead of having his "mate" in here trying to defend him.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Advert now deleted!
> ...


 No doubt his "mate" will be posting some pics soon of his TT with Ronal,s fitted


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

sleeping fox said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Karma will catch up dont worry and Karmas a bitch!

J
xx


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Wondering what set of wheels would be selling for so cheap got me looking in the 'For Sale' section - and the only ones I can see in the Newcastle-under-Lyme/Stoke-on-Trent area that might fit the bill is a set of Ronal 3.2 18" wheels.
> 
> I could be wrong though. But as the seller will no doubt remain 'unconfirmed', I shall think again about buying from all sellers in that area... (Its a shame they're all going to be tarred with an untrustworthy tag!)


  
Please don't think all of us Stokies are that way inclined, the majority of us are good honest folk with principles! :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

sleeping fox said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering what set of wheels would be selling for so cheap got me looking in the 'For Sale' section - and the only ones I can see in the Newcastle-under-Lyme/Stoke-on-Trent area that might fit the bill is a set of Ronal 3.2 18" wheels.
> ...


Decent of you to name the seller. It may stop someone else having the same done to them


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

sleeping fox said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering what set of wheels would be selling for so cheap got me looking in the 'For Sale' section - and the only ones I can see in the Newcastle-under-Lyme/Stoke-on-Trent area that might fit the bill is a set of Ronal 3.2 18" wheels.
> ...


Decent of you to name the seller. It may stop someone else having the same done to them


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

sleeping fox said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Not at any point was I asked to comment on this by my "mate" :lol: or was I defending him. But I felt it was right that really the facts should of been ironed out. I never said I agreed with what he did. In actual fact I said the way I see it is if the deal is done then the way I see it the deal is done. I won't be fitting the Ronals [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

why has he not come on and defended what he's done? oh yea because he knows he was wrong!

S.I.M.P.L.E.S

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> S.I.M.P.L.E.S
> 
> J
> xx


Didn't realise they let meerkats on this forum... may have to reconsider my membership!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol nothing wrong with meercats

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> lol nothing wrong with meercats
> 
> J
> xx


There's PLENTY wrong with Meerkats!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope never! Now go get back in your ford lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Nope never! Now go get back in your ford lol
> 
> J
> Xx


You wanna watch yourself with your constant Ford slating!! :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Where have I "slated" ford? Hey hey lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Implied disapproval of Ford Motor Vehicles.... its practically cyber bullying!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

spike said:


> FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily :lol:


One of my first cars was a mk2 fiesta.

Horrible horrible little car.

Then their is the ford KA, the only vehicle to have panels made out of compressed rust. :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

To be fair, I had a ST500 for 4 years befioe the TT, and wasn't a problem.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily :lol:
> ...


I had one of those as my first car.

More issues than Britney Spears lol

I lost count of how many switches had failed that I bypassed to keep it going until I got bored and wrote it off

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Not in defence to Ford's (We all know their issues) BUT... well we do all drive TT's, and it would be hard to disagree with the fact that they require Fixing, Repairing, and bloody loving daily!! :lol:

That said, i still love mine and ive barely even driven her yet!! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> Not in defence to Ford's (We all know their issues) BUT... well we do all drive TT's, and it would be hard to disagree with the fact that they require Fixing, Repairing, and bloody loving daily!! :lol:
> 
> That said, i still love mine and ive barely even driven her yet!! :lol:


I don't want to bloody jinx it, but apart from existing known issues which I have fixed, the only "new" fault I've had in 6 months is a faulty door microswitch.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


When I got rid on my fiesta it had, leaking piston rings, dodgy steering rack, none of the doors locked the engine sounded like an industrial sewing machine, hardly any switches worked, and the dash had no lights working on it.

Stuck it in the local paper for £500 hoping to get knocked down to maybe £250 if I was lucky. Some poor fella just straight out bought it for £500 I think I even said to him "you sure". He still bought it. Was half expecting it to turn up on the news as a getaway car in a bank robbery :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> Implied disapproval of Ford Motor Vehicles.... its practically cyber bullying!


Do you need a tissue? 

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

spike said:


> FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily :lol:


FORD = Found On Roadside Dead


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Implied disapproval of Ford Motor Vehicles.... its practically cyber bullying!
> ...


  What sort of sicko do you take me for you pervert!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lmfao!

J
Xx


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Double act or what :lol:


----------

